
The science behind piracy: Guilt portion of the brain fails to fire - Someone
https://www.monash.edu/news/show/the-science-behind-piracy
======
Someone
What makes this interesting, for me, is the phrase _" these findings suggest
that people are more willing to break laws and moral rules surrounding
intangible property because they have more problems with representing
intangible objects"_.

I would leave out "and moral rules". A possible, IMO better, interpretation is
that we do not feel copying intangible stuff is morally wrong.

It would be interesting to check what our brains do when we think of stealing
electricity, say by charging our car from a neighbor's power outlet. I have
the feeling that we find that more tangible and thus more morally wrong.

